# Sharing random mediocre sketches



## Chary (Dec 21, 2019)

A while ago, I got a sketchbook. I left it completely untouched for at least a year or two, as I never really felt an urge to draw. I’m hardly good at sketching, but I used to like zoning out and just drawing random crap. So I picked up the sketchbook the other day and decided to actually try sketching stuff for fun and to get back into it. Results weren’t that great, and heck, most didn’t even get finished, but I liked at least a few of the ones I did so I thought I’d share. 



Spoiler


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 21, 2019)

These look really nice!


----------



## flipped (Jan 5, 2020)

These do look really cool. Keep going! Sketching can be a great way to unwind.


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jan 5, 2020)

Shading work is


----------



## relauby (Jan 8, 2020)

I respect the number of Kokichi sketches. The second one here captures him really well. Nice work!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 9, 2020)

Am I the only one that adds the date as:
Day - Month - Year?


----------



## godreborn (Jan 9, 2020)

that's how a lot of countries do it.  it's smallest (day) to biggest (year).  addresses are usually like that too, beginning with street, city, state, country or the other way around.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 9, 2020)

godreborn said:


> that's how a lot of countries do it.  it's smallest (day) to biggest (year).  addresses are usually like that too, beginning with street, city, state, country or the other way around.


I'm 26 years old and I've never learned my own addres


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2020)

I didn't know that you could draw Chary o.o
these are awesome! keep up the great work


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Am I the only one that adds the date as:
> Day - Month - Year?


HOLY SHIT I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE HERE
(that uses D - M - Y)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 7, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> HOLY SHIT I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE HERE
> (that uses D - M - Y)


I guess that's just how Latins uses dates?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 7, 2020)

I like the random mediocre sketches!!!
Of course, I can only reckognize gohan ._.


----------



## mmaury (Aug 14, 2020)

Those are cool!


----------

